# My maltese! I'll answer questions!



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

So, here are some pictures of my dog, Coconut

He's 4 years old and loves to get dirty haha. He was most likely an inbred dog (his parents were from a puppy mill), and he has "tommy pickles" feet, AKA feet that are turned in at the heel. He also has a slight respiratory problem considering he reverse sneezes very often during the day. Most small dogs are really only supposed on reverse sneeze on occassion.

I'm currently growing out his fur, so let's see how that goes xD

If anyone has ANY questions about my maltese, or the breed in general, I will give open to honest answers 

Pictures!
Coco on a walk/hike with me:









Coco after a grooming session. 










Coco in a stroller, his favorite past time










and just for dealing with me, here's a pic of our mix, Violet


----------



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

They're both AWESOME dogs! I'm glad you've given Coco a better home!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Catfish Billy said:


> They're both AWESOME dogs! I'm glad you've given Coco a better home!


thanks


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Coco is SO cute!  I have 2 Shih Tzus in my country. I take care of them when I go there. There names are Kobe and Brittany.  Violet is pretty, too! I wish I had a dog here... I <3 the pic of Coco on the stroller!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Coco is SO cute!  I have 2 Shih Tzus in my country. I take care of them when I go there. There names are Kobe and Brittany.  Violet is pretty, too! I wish I had a dog here... I <3 the pic of Coco on the stroller!


8D I love Shih Tzus and they have cute names too :3

And thanks about Violet. She actually has her fur shaved in that picture. Normally she's like a lion xD


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Shaved? Well, it'll grow back. XD What mix is Violet? I think I see some Shiba Inu or Sharpei? I don't see wrinkles though. Just the face.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

you got half of it right 

She's a Akita/Shiba/Chow mix :3

But it's an akita inu, which is different from the regular akita ^^


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh yeah, Akita! That's my uncle's favorite. Akita Inu? There should be some Chow Chow in there. The name I mean. Like, Akita Chow Inu. XD That's a fail name that I thought of. Well, what about Coco? I know about those respiratory things. Brittany's the one with them. Her breathing is so obvious. Kobe eh, not so much. He's the show type though. We got them from a breeder. There aren't really any shelters near us. At least there isn't any euthanizing though.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

AWWWW they're both so cute! I wish I could push my dog in a stroller :-D
But that'd be awkward since he weighs 75 pounds xD

:3


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

OMG, VIOLET LOOKS LIKE SHILOH. :O He is chow/akita. She deffinately has the akita face


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Oh yeah, Akita! That's my uncle's favorite. Akita Inu? There should be some Chow Chow in there. The name I mean. Like, Akita Chow Inu. XD That's a fail name that I thought of. Well, what about Coco? I know about those respiratory things. Brittany's the one with them. Her breathing is so obvious. Kobe eh, not so much. He's the show type though. We got them from a breeder. There aren't really any shelters near us. At least there isn't any euthanizing though.


I don't even know where coco is from. His previous owners got him from a petstore that the puppy mill sold dogs to. Violet came from a shelter, and she was found wandering the streets before they found her. So she was an alley dog xD

And do either of your dogs reverse seneeze?




teeneythebetta said:


> AWWWW they're both so cute! I wish I could push my dog in a stroller :-D
> But that'd be awkward since he weighs 75 pounds xD
> 
> :3


Yea, i can't imagine doing that xD
Coco is a mere 10 pounds so it works.



xShainax said:


> OMG, VIOLET LOOKS LIKE SHILOH. :O He is chow/akita. She deffinately has the akita face


oooh I'd like to see some pics!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Shiloh


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> I don't even know where coco is from. His previous owners got him from a petstore that the puppy mill sold dogs to. Violet came from a shelter, and she was found wandering the streets before they found her. So she was an alley dog xD
> 
> And do either of your dogs reverse seneeze?


I don't think so. Brittany seems to be the only one with the breathing problems. She normally just snorts a lot. She pants heavily, too. :/


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

OMG Shiloh is adorable!!!!! D8
Just want to squeeze those little doggeh cheeks x3

And Lebron, I guess it's just the pleasure of small dogs. My grandmas has a pug and it does the same thing. -.-


----------

